# Why are ants attracted to my water?



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I am in the process of starting my tank emersed. I've noticed that if i don't tightly seal my tank with syran wrap, it attracts ants. I never thought too much of it thinking it might be the soil attracting the ants. I also keep a pitcher of dechlorinated water (tap with sodium thiosulfate) next to my tank. After making a new batch of water, in a few days the water is filled with dead floating ants. Anyone have any idea of why I'm attracting ants?


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Hawaiian ants must be weird.


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

Try putting a bottle of water out that is not dechlorinated. See if it's just that they are searching for water or if it has something to do with the dechlorinated water.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

And put a lid over your dechlorinated water!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

It's one of those pitcher with a lid but doesn't have a seal.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

the ants could just be looking for a water source. if theres a food source near by its golden...


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

genocdex said:


> the ants could just be looking for a water source. if theres a food source near by its golden...


I'm going to test this. I replaced the water in the pitcher with plain tap water.


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

I've always heard that the primary reason for ants entering a house is the search for a water source.



genocdex said:


> the ants could just be looking for a water source. if theres a food source near by its golden...


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

They are looking for water. That's the reason why I find ants in my upstairs bathroom. They get what little water there is from the shower head and faucet.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not exactly ants, but I did find a lady bug stuck to my filter intake today. :icon_conf


----------

